# Sneaky



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

All he does now is sneak. sneak sneak sneak.
He has to go atleast once around the yard in stealth mode before he relaxes and wants to play.
His woah is starting to come along too. 

http://vid1029.photobucket.com/albums/y351/trev1001/good boy_zpssncgktjs.mp4


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

They know where they are regularly to encounter birds, and squirrels in the yard. I can open my back door, and one will take a couple steps out in stealth mode. If the one in front goes on point, the other 2 will honor. So I have a line of dogs on point, with 2 of them still inside the house. 

Your boy is doing nicely whoaing on command, and release.


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

That would be fun to watch all 3 of them.
As soon as the door opens the switch goes on.

His whoa is good if he is sneaking or close to me.
If I let him get too far from me or I don’t read when he is going to take off, he is hard to stop once he gets going.
But his recall has been very good lately, so it’s easy to get him back and start again.


----------

